# Why do Republicans cripple their children with homeschooling?



## deanrd (Nov 26, 2017)

Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia

Homeschooling always makes me think of Phyllis Schlafly.  Phyllis is considered by many to be the mother of the conservative movement.  I once saw a hilarious interview by her where she said she did all the right things.  
She homeschooled her kids to insulate them from the nastiness of modern society.  She married a strong man and great father figure and she bowed down to him as the master of the the house.  They disciplined their children.  And in spite of doing everything absolutely the right way, one of her sons turned  out gay.  She said she just couldn't understand how this could happen.

This is a complicated and competitive world.  Many parents are old fashioned.  They want to teach a 1950's education in a world that needs a 2017 education.

Home-schooled children do terrible in math.

The Homeschool Math Gap: The Data

 In many cases, homeschooled teens are expected to teach themselves algebra or calculus out of a textbook without the aid of any kind of teacher or adult help—something most children likely cannot do successfully.

Just The Facts: The Pros & Cons Of Homeschooling

Can homeschooling make or break a child’s future?

Adults who were homeschooled often reference extreme social awkwardness as an obstacle they experienced upon entering college or the workforce. Others, whose teaching was* steeped in religious ideology, note astonishment and even anger towards their parents* because they were *shielded from scientific learning and had no knowledge of subjects like evolution, the big bang theory or even the existence of dinosaurs. *

----------------------------------

Wow, imagine not even knowing that dinosaurs were real or going to a college science class and knowing nothing of evolution.

I've seen a lot of fake statistics.  But common sense will tell you that coming from an ultra conservative background, you obviously won't do well in math and science.

I'm not even sure what kind of jobs conservatives who have home-schooled their children think those kids are qualified for.  Remember 87% of lost manufacturing jobs were automated.

I can see conservatives setting their kids up for a failed life.  They don't know math or science and they haven't been socialized.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 26, 2017)

Wall flowers don't grow naturally they need over nurturing...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 26, 2017)

Because many public schools suck.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 26, 2017)

This shit should be illegal...All major test should be done under the super vision of a teacher or professor.

No wonder the loserterian is so stupid as it wasn't taught to think.


----------



## S.J. (Nov 26, 2017)

Rhetorical question.  Thread failure.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 26, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> the super vision of a teacher








Who supervised YOUR education?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 26, 2017)

This is the same shit that Hamas does to their children. It is fucking evil and it needs to stop.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Nov 26, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> This shit should be illegal...All major test should be done under the super vision of a teacher or professor.
> 
> No wonder the loserterian is so stupid as it wasn't taught to think.



That's right! Children belong to society.
Very fascist of you.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

`
`
Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.




Proof?


----------



## fncceo (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.



Palmer Luckey, founder of Oculus VR, was home-educated.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 26, 2017)

The parents who refuse to send their children to school are setting their kids up for failure. They want to rush their kids in "marriage" so their kids will all have four kids before they are even 25, with no way to support them. I can't imagine what it is like to grow up in a cult family and then end up in the real world with no means of coping. It's the girls who suffer the most, and it is the parents of these girls who are responsible.


----------



## emilynghiem (Nov 26, 2017)

Well deanrd 
In this case, it ended up proving that public schooling and social influence
doesn't cause homosexuality. At least this case was good for something!

Also you leave out that a lot of the liberals on the left who
are against coercion and corporal punishment also choose to home school.

In Texas there was a homeschool organization leader coming from that liberal position
against spanking who said a lot of the parents and support were coming from the right. 
And another activist who had worked out an entire curriculum on sex education had drawn sources from both rightwing and leftwing leaning parents who agreed they'd rather be in charge.  So whether or not they agreed on motives and agenda, they still worked together
to ensure rights of people to homeschooling as an equal choice.


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 26, 2017)

*Well Dumnard that thug daddy Ball just announced he was pulling his youngest out of public school to home school him! Maybe shop lifting is a home school class in the ghetto!*


----------



## buttercup (Nov 26, 2017)

This thread is amusing, considering that many public school kids can't even point out Europe on a map or answer basic questions about history, government, etc.  The US ranks behind other advanced nations academically, but I'm sure American public school kids can tell you all about what's going on with the Kardashians or Justin Bieber.

Meanwhile, homeschool students are scoring higher than the national average, but *gasp* we can’t have that because many of them are not being taught the things that “liberals” or atheists believe!!!  Many of them have a different worldview, and according to some here that is a terrible thing. Let’s get those kids away from their evil homeschooling parents and put them back in publik skools immediately!  *roll eyes*


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> Palmer Luckey, founder of Oculus VR, was home-educated.


`
`
One person. Woopie ding. I can google up names of people who say they were home-schooled and went to college but that's not my point.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

buttercup said:


> This thread is amusing, considering that many public school kids can't even point out Europe on a map or answer basic questions about history, government, etc.  The US ranks behind other advanced nations academically, but I'm sure American public school kids can tell you all about what's going on with the Kardashians or Justin Bieber.
> 
> Meanwhile, homeschool students are scoring higher than the national average, but *gasp* we can’t have that because many of them are not being taught the things that “liberals” or atheists believe!!!  Many of them have a different worldview, and according to some here that is a terrible thing. Let’s get those kids away from their evil homeschooling parents and put them back in publik skools immediately!  *roll eyes*


Homeschooling really burns the liberals asses.  They cannot stand the fact that they have no access to these kids; and therefore can't indoctrinate them into the liberal group think.  These parents,  and their children are an outright threat to everything the left believes in.


----------



## fncceo (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Palmer Luckey, founder of Oculus VR, was home-educated.
> ...



The point is ... you can no more make all inclusive statements about homeschooling than you can about public schooling.  The efficacy of schooling depends on many factors.  The intelligence of the child.  The quality of the instruction. As well as the home and social life of the family. 

Home schooling is no more a ticket to failure in life than is attending any other kind of education.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Palmer Luckey, founder of Oculus VR, was home-educated.
> ...


That's because without links to support your claim; you really don't have a point.  Just an unfounded opinion...


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> That's because without links to support your claim; you really don't have a point.  Just an unfounded opinion...


`
True enough. Usually I preface my remarks saying "IMHO", "As I see it...", In my opinion. etc. For factual remarks I almost always post a source. In this case, I did not mention it was just my opinion, an anecdotal opinion based on my experience, but still, an outsourced opinion nonetheless. The poster "assumed" it was factual but did not ask that question. He "assumed." Everyone is so fired up in a hurry to argue, they lack the ability to discern whether it's even worth arguing about.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

fncceo said:


> The point is ... you can no more make all inclusive statements about homeschooling than you can about public schooling.  The efficacy of schooling depends on many factors.  The intelligence of the child.  The quality of the instruction. As well as the home and social life of the family.Home schooling is no more a ticket to failure in life than is attending any other kind of education.


`
`
I accept your opinion but it certainly doesn't change my mind....nor should it. I can say that some peoples opinions (unsourced) are worth a lot more to me, than others.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> This shit should be illegal...All major test should be done under the super vision of a teacher or professor.
> 
> No wonder the loserterian is so stupid as it wasn't taught to think.


If you were home schooled, your grammar and spelling might be better.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.


That is utter bullshit

Research shows that home-schooled students are certainly capable of adjusting to the college curriculum academically – home-schooled students generally score slightly above the national average on both the SAT and the ACT and often enter college with more college credits.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> The parents who refuse to send their children to school are setting their kids up for failure. They want to rush their kids in "marriage" so their kids will all have four kids before they are even 25, with no way to support them. I can't imagine what it is like to grow up in a cult family and then end up in the real world with no means of coping. It's the girls who suffer the most, and it is the parents of these girls who are responsible.


care to prove that bullshit?


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 26, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > The parents who refuse to send their children to school are setting their kids up for failure. They want to rush their kids in "marriage" so their kids will all have four kids before they are even 25, with no way to support them. I can't imagine what it is like to grow up in a cult family and then end up in the real world with no means of coping. It's the girls who suffer the most, and it is the parents of these girls who are responsible.
> ...


How many girls will be consistently pregnant before they are 25, without ever having the chance to decide what they want to be in life? They will just be little sex playthings who are "educated" to allow their "husbands" to hump them and make them pregnant like barnyard animals. Girls 'educated" only to be sex slaves and baby mommas. This is sick. Look at poor Anna Duggar and Josh Duggar who humps her.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> How many girls will be consistently pregnant before they are 25, without ever having the chance to decide what they want to be in life? They will just be little sex playthings who are "educated" to allow their "husbands" to hump them and make them pregnant like barnyard animals. Girls 'educated" only to be sex slaves and baby mommas. This is sick. Look at poor Anna Duggar and Josh Duggar who humps her.


So do you think it is better that they are indoctrinated at a public school with mass think agendas and pregnant or with some type of venereal diseases before they hit twenty? You really haven't a clue as to how bright many of these children who are home-schooled in family orientated settings. They will survive and be healthy when city dwellers will be crying in the streets, drugged out of their gourds with legal or illegal substances and their little ones are committing suicide at young ages.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How many girls will be consistently pregnant before they are 25, without ever having the chance to decide what they want to be in life? They will just be little sex playthings who are "educated" to allow their "husbands" to hump them and make them pregnant like barnyard animals. Girls 'educated" only to be sex slaves and baby mommas. This is sick. Look at poor Anna Duggar and Josh Duggar who humps her.
> ...


Most of this anti homeschooling mentality is merely latent resentment at the fact that most of these people don't have parents who love them enough to have done the same for them.  Most of these folks know home schooled kids turn out better than they did.  And they fucking hate them for it. It not...  "Fair"... 
At least that's been my observation on the matter.


----------



## jillian (Nov 26, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Because many public schools suck.



that isn't why people homeschool.


----------



## jillian (Nov 26, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > How many girls will be consistently pregnant before they are 25, without ever having the chance to decide what they want to be in life? They will just be little sex playthings who are "educated" to allow their "husbands" to hump them and make them pregnant like barnyard animals. Girls 'educated" only to be sex slaves and baby mommas. This is sick. Look at poor Anna Duggar and Josh Duggar who humps her.
> ...



yes, it is better when children are educated, instead of being "taught" by people who aren't qualified to teach and who believe stupid things..... you know, like vaccines are a government conspiracy.

or that creationism is science.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


I was blessed enough to work for myself but we did not have a private school or the ability to home-school the children but just hiring private tutors for my dyslexic son for several years made a world of difference for him. The public school system teachers were so arrogant, prideful and ignorant generally that they almost destroyed my son emotionally with their crap so I am pro parents choice in all schooling matters. If parents have that ability more power to them!


----------



## jillian (Nov 26, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



actually, you're both correct. people almost always homeschool because they do not want their children exposed to secular education and want religious concepts reinforced. that is, obviously, the objection most of us have to homeschooling because religion is not science. 

it is also true that many homeschooled kids adapt fine to college in measurable terms. but I doubt there are measurements for their ability to comprehend and accept things like actual science or their abilities with math. parents are not in most instances of teaching math or science.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> That is utter bullshitResearch shows that home-schooled students are certainly capable of adjusting to the college curriculum academically – home-schooled students generally score slightly above the national average on both the SAT and the ACT and often enter college with more college credits.


`
`
Your source proved nothing. Did you even read it? It's just a USA Today article listing four different sources (links) that offer their opinions.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Nah, you are simply a twat that apparently thinks that fake science and experimenting and shoving your shit on other peoples children as if they are guinea pigs which you and your ilk have no rights to in any way shape or form is all fine and dandy. I don't care for your fascist ways, your lies or attitudes and never will. You are free to subject yourself but you will never be free to subject others into your demon filled world without extreme opposition.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 26, 2017)

My nieces were home schooled, their mother was an Registered Nurse, their father was an Accountant, turned Pastor, who went back to college to study theology, then became a minister.

Both girls participated in the public school's sports and after school group activities of different kinds.

Both girls went to college, the eldest recently graduated, the youngest still going.

Both nieces are extremely bright, and well adjusted, and had no problems going to college...

Now it could be because their father was a math major and their mother was a Science major, and both parents alternated years as their teachers that they ended up well rounded and well educated, I dunno?

I was against them being home schooled and so was my husband, but we were both wrong, once all was said and done!!!  My nieces are doing great!


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Some people choose to home school for the exact opposite reason.  To keep their children from being brainwashed by the diversity cult,  and avoiding their children being lied to.  Public schools don't teach the fact that "equality" is a social construct; and instead drone into their heads the unfounded notion that "diversity is our strength". 
So yes,  while some may choose to home school in order to reinforce their own cult; many also choose to do so,  simply to avoid the cult of the leftists. 6 of one/ half dozen of the other...


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> 
> Homeschooling always makes me think of Phyllis Schlafly.  Phyllis is considered by many to be the mother of the conservative movement.  I once saw a hilarious interview by her where she said she did all the right things.
> She homeschooled her kids to insulate them from the nastiness of modern society.  She married a strong man and great father figure and she bowed down to him as the master of the the house.  They disciplined their children.  And in spite of doing everything absolutely the right way, one of her sons turned  out gay.  She said she just couldn't understand how this could happen.
> ...


Leave them alone. Do you want more kids in the public schools? We should encourage every republican to home school, go to private schools and charter schools. See how they do


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 26, 2017)

> Why do Republicans cripple their children with homeschooling?



What? 

Home schooling need not be a deleterious to a child's education.  If the persons instructing the child are inept at teaching and teaching what the child must learn, their home schooling the child can and probably will be disastrous for the child intellectual development.
Given the above, what does a parent's being Republican have to do with it?  Pedagogical ineptitude and its consequences transcend party affiliation.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

`
`
Statistically, there are no facts that can actually tell, if a college person has been home schooled or not. In fact, there are no universal facts that can even tell, how many home schooled children there really are.

Many homeschoolers attend some High school to have transcripts and avoid questions. Others list their home school as a private school - actually they are forced to be listed as private schools in many states by law. Still others attend Junior college concurrently with homeschooling - just as some state funded highschoolers do. This gives them college transcripts. Many Universities will take college transcripts without asking for high school transcripts if they have enough (often equivalent to a year's worth or even a semester's in some cases).


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> This is a complicated and competitive world. Many parents are old fashioned. They want to teach a 1950's education in a world that needs a 2017 education.


Yes, it is; however, what was taught in the 1950s in math, English, history and much of science is, if the home teacher be competent, the curriculum be rigorous, and student masters that content, is more than adequate for the student to pass (earn a 4 or 5) the AP exams in those disciplines. 

To be sure, it's a "heavy lift" for two people to deliver the level of rigor and content needed, but if a child is blessed with having parents who can do so, or who are willing and able to hire tutors to teach/supplement the child's instruction, being schooled at home isn't in and of itself a problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 26, 2017)

Home schooling allows them to control who their children are allowed to contact


----------



## midcan5 (Nov 26, 2017)

"Let me control the textbooks, and I will control the state." Adolf Hitler


----------



## TheParser (Nov 26, 2017)

In my opinion, some children do not wish to attend their local public school. Perhaps the academic standards are too low, or the behavior of many students makes it a dangerous learning environment.

They would prefer being in a private school.

But their parents do not have the financial means.

Thus, as a last resort, their parents homeschool them.

In my state of California, there is free public school education via the Internet. It seems to offer  good instruction by qualified teachers.

I agree that homeschooling or  Internet teaching prevents children from honing their social skills.

But I feel that a safe learning environment is the top priority.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Home schooling allows them to control who their children are allowed to contact


`
`
Most likely, other good, white evangelical christians, who live by the strict interpretation of the bible.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Home schooling allows them to control who their children are allowed to contact
> ...


Pure speculation...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



You tell me it's your bullshit theory.

So now get the actual statistics on pregnancy by age 25 and how it correlates to both home schooling and public schooling.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



those home schooled kids generally perform better on standardized tests and those tests include math.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > That is utter bullshitResearch shows that home-schooled students are certainly capable of adjusting to the college curriculum academically – home-schooled students generally score slightly above the national average on both the SAT and the ACT and often enter college with more college credits.
> ...



And you show no proof for your opinion.

The fact is home schooled kids do better on the SAT and ACT tests than the average public school student

So refute that if you can


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Home schooling allows them to control who their children are allowed to contact


again so what?

it's none of your business how people raise their kids


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Home schooling is the number one threat to the diversity cultist.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Pure speculation...


`
Like everything you've said. No difference.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> And you show no proof for your opinion.The fact is home schooled kids do better on the SAT and ACT tests than the average public school student. So refute that if you can


`
What's the difference between an opinion and a fact? 
`
`
`


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And you show no proof for your opinion.The fact is home schooled kids do better on the SAT and ACT tests than the average public school student. So refute that if you can
> ...


I gave you a fact.

Home schooled kids perform better on standardized tests than their public school counterparts.

That contradicts your OPINION that home schooled kids need remedial help in order to handle college courses


----------



## PredFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Sending your kid to be educacted by the government is child neglect.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 26, 2017)

Ask public school kids, even in college, "Who won the Civil War"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 26, 2017)

The only thing Progressive about our educational system is that, overall, our kids progressively fall further behind the rest of the world year after year.  But, because our schools graduate illiterates who can neither read nor write, it's a tremendous success for the Democrat Party.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> 
> Homeschooling always makes me think of Phyllis Schlafly.  Phyllis is considered by many to be the mother of the conservative movement.  I once saw a hilarious interview by her where she said she did all the right things.
> She homeschooled her kids to insulate them from the nastiness of modern society.  She married a strong man and great father figure and she bowed down to him as the master of the the house.  They disciplined their children.  And in spite of doing everything absolutely the right way, one of her sons turned  out gay.  She said she just couldn't understand how this could happen.
> ...




My kids went to the public schools in CA. They may as well of spent the time playing video games for all that was worth.
Generally speaking the teachers were ignorant, lazy and had holier than thou attitudes that did nothing but shut off effective communications.
I had teachers explaining why they didn't teach spelling or require book reports or much of anything else regarding books. I saw my mids come home with papers that had been erroneously corrected. Some told me that while they graded papers but didn't actually count wrong answers against them because they got credit for trying. WTF?
There are more reasons as to why a lot of CA schools do children more harm than good, but you get the gist.
I spent far more time with my kids and their schooling than any teacher ever did, I cared more if they succeeded, and I knew how to spell better than a lot of them. I required them to learn.

No one should really be wondering why so many went to home schooling their children.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> This shit should be illegal...All major test should be done under the super vision of a teacher or professor.
> 
> No wonder the loserterian is so stupid as it wasn't taught to think.




Whatsit to ya?


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> I gave you a fact.Home schooled kids perform better on standardized tests than their public school counterparts.That contradicts your OPINION that home schooled kids need remedial help in order to handle college courses



`
`
No. You don't know the difference between a fact and opinion. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.




Where did you get your information?


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> The parents who refuse to send their children to school are setting their kids up for failure. They want to rush their kids in "marriage" so their kids will all have four kids before they are even 25, with no way to support them. I can't imagine what it is like to grow up in a cult family and then end up in the real world with no means of coping. It's the girls who suffer the most, and it is the parents of these girls who are responsible.




Congratulations! An entire post without a single truth!


----------



## PredFan (Nov 26, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The only thing Progressive about our educational system is that, overall, our kids progressively fall further behind the rest of the world year after year.  But, because our schools graduate illiterates who can neither read nor write, it's a tremendous success for the Democrat Party.



As is abundantly evident here at USMB, illiteracy is what the DNC depends upon to maintain their base and promote their agenda.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Pig


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Because many public schools suck.
> ...




It is absolutely one of the reasons. If I'd of left my kids in the hands of only the teachers of California, they wouldn't be able to read a stop sign.


----------



## jillian (Nov 26, 2017)

deannalw said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



yah... spoken like a true winger.

my son graduated from NYC public schools.... now at one of the top schools in the world.

only deluded wingers who think like you homeschool unless their kid is being bullied and there is no choice.

but feel free to say what part of my comment is untrue. the tying their shoes part is on the parents. 

but thanks for proving what you are.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




As long as I've been posting here, I've yet to see you type anything true.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Lysistrata said:


> How many girls will be consistently pregnant before they are 25, without ever having the chance to decide what they want to be in life?



Are you talking about homeschooling, or public education?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 26, 2017)

TheParser said:


> In my opinion, some children do not wish to attend their local public school. Perhaps the academic standards are too low, or the behavior of many students makes it a dangerous learning environment.
> 
> They would prefer being in a private school.
> 
> ...





TheParser said:


> In my opinion, some children do not wish to attend their local public school. Perhaps the academic standards are too low, or the behavior of many students makes it a dangerous learning environment.



Excuse me?  Who in their right mind thinks a child is an apt judge of academic standards and whether any scholastic organization/setting meets or exceeds any of them?  What a child thinks about academic standards, pedagogy (do kids even know what that is?), their personal safety at school, and so on is irrelevant.

We/my kids interviewed several schools before choosing a high school.  One of my kids expressed a strong desire to attend a high school other than my alma mater.  I was fine with sending him to a different school because the school he preferred -- one his best friend also was attending -- met with my and his mother's approval.  Were he to have wanted to go to a school that didn't, he would have had to "get over" the fact that he wasn't permitted to enroll there.  What the school offered in terms of academics, facilities, teaching approach, etc. and what my boy thought about those things wasn't ever "on the table."  Why would a parent allow such things, as their child construes and opines on them, ever be?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 26, 2017)

PredFan said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing Progressive about our educational system is that, overall, our kids progressively fall further behind the rest of the world year after year.  But, because our schools graduate illiterates who can neither read nor write, it's a tremendous success for the Democrat Party.
> ...


The thing is that, including Jake, there are only 2 or maybe 3 unique individual Liberals who post here.  They each have to run 15 to 25 sock accounts to make Progressives look popular


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> 
> Homeschooling always makes me think of Phyllis Schlafly.  Phyllis is considered by many to be the mother of the conservative movement.  I once saw a hilarious interview by her where she said she did all the right things.
> She homeschooled her kids to insulate them from the nastiness of modern society.  She married a strong man and great father figure and she bowed down to him as the master of the the house.  They disciplined their children.  And in spite of doing everything absolutely the right way, one of her sons turned  out gay.  She said she just couldn't understand how this could happen.
> ...




Homeschooled students outscore public school students by every metric.




*The Results*

Overall the study showed significant advances in homeschool academic achievement as well as revealing that issues such as student gender, parents’ education level, and family income had little bearing on the results of homeschooled students.

*National Average Percentile Scores*

*Subtest*

*Homeschool*

*Public School*

Reading

89

50

Language

84

50

Math

84

50

Science

86

50

Social Studies

84

50

Corea

88

50

Compositeb

86

50

a. Core is a combination of Reading, Language, and Math.
b. Composite is a combination of all subtests that the student took on the test.

There was little difference between the results of homeschooled boys and girls on core scores.

*Boys*—87th percentile
*Girls*—88th percentile
Homeschooling is making great strides and hundreds of thousands of parents across America are showing every day what can be achieved when parents exercise their right to homeschool and make tremendous sacrifices to provide their children with the best education available.







HSLDA: New Nationwide Study Confirms Homeschool Academic Achievement


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And you show no proof for your opinion.The fact is home schooled kids do better on the SAT and ACT tests than the average public school student. So refute that if you can
> ...




Fact: I homeschool.

Here's another fact:

Homeschooled students outscore public school students by every metric.




*The Results*

Overall the study showed significant advances in homeschool academic achievement as well as revealing that issues such as student gender, parents’ education level, and family income had little bearing on the results of homeschooled students.

*National Average Percentile Scores*

*Subtest*

*Homeschool*

*Public School*

Reading

89

50

Language

84

50

Math

84

50

Science

86

50

Social Studies

84

50

Corea

88

50

Compositeb

86

50

a. Core is a combination of Reading, Language, and Math.
b. Composite is a combination of all subtests that the student took on the test.

There was little difference between the results of homeschooled boys and girls on core scores.

*Boys*—87th percentile
*Girls*—88th percentile
Homeschooling is making great strides and hundreds of thousands of parents across America are showing every day what can be achieved when parents exercise their right to homeschool and make tremendous sacrifices to provide their children with the best education available.






HSLDA: New Nationwide Study Confirms Homeschool Academic Achievement


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> 
> Homeschooling always makes me think of Phyllis Schlafly.  Phyllis is considered by many to be the mother of the conservative movement.  I once saw a hilarious interview by her where she said she did all the right things.
> She homeschooled her kids to insulate them from the nastiness of modern society.  She married a strong man and great father figure and she bowed down to him as the master of the the house.  They disciplined their children.  And in spite of doing everything absolutely the right way, one of her sons turned  out gay.  She said she just couldn't understand how this could happen.
> ...




We all know why Rderp is so stupid, because he went to a Chicago union run public school system


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 26, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Homeschooling. Parents of homeschooled girls have no desire for their future at all, just screwing and pregnancy with their "husbands." No care there. No thought. Anna Duggar's cult father hooked her up with the likes of Josh Duggar, now she is weighed down with what, five kids, and all by the whore she's married to. Where is she supposed to go? She probably doesn't even know how to prevent him from knocking her up.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...



It's scary you believe the Duggars are the typical Home Schoolers.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Nov 26, 2017)

jillian said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yea and he is drunk as hell right now


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2017)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> ...




I thought it was a birth defect???


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 26, 2017)

what's "typical"? Most of them are cultists.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




I'm active in several homeschool organizations in Brooklyn and Queens, NY....

Based on same, I can categorically deny your entire post.

Now....what is your expertise based on? Or, are you simply our best source of Greenhouse Gases?


BTW.....would you like to compare your educational resume with mine?
Say the word.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Does that really seem like a reasonable statement to you? Does that strike you as a logical thing to post? How can anything be discussed on the basis of unreflected emoting?

It's not so complicated. Some parents choose to home school, some do not. Some parents send their kids to public schools, some to private or parochial schools. All of these parents may have various, valid reasons for making the choices they do for their children, and they certainly have the right to do so. None of the possible choices necessarily indicates any dark agenda, or parental shortcoming. 

A real discussion starts from there.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




Pig


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> HSLDA: New Nationwide Study Confirms Homeschool Academic Achievement


`
`
That's nice.


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

bear513 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...




I'm not a he nor am I drunk


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I gave you a fact.Home schooled kids perform better on standardized tests than their public school counterparts.That contradicts your OPINION that home schooled kids need remedial help in order to handle college courses
> ...


It seems the confusion is yours since test scores are not opinion


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

So, some intellectually challenged poster started a thread to demonstrate his problem, cool.  

It is unclear how many homeschooling families are secular, but the political scientist Rob Reich has written that there is little doubt the homeschooling population has diversified in recent years.

Why Homeschooling Violates Progressive Values


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> This is a complicated and competitive world. Many parents are old fashioned. They want to teach a 1950's education in a world that needs a 2017 education.



Not a problem. The testing is so entirely dumbed down now, that a 50's education would be OVERKILL for passing general exams. In fact, it's far superior. 

I have a copy of HS grad exam from the 1890s..  Only 0.5% of kids today would pass it. NEWER is NOT better in education. The math scores are down because the academics have fussed with basics for so long it's TORMENTING kids and making them insecure in learning math. For instance, if you're gonna teach a kid 3 ways to multiply -- FIRST teach them the ONE method that ALWAYS works..  Teachers intimidate students by asking for "estimates" of math problems instead of the correct answer. But they mark them down for being too "off" or too precise. Dont START teaching a math subject with "you can do it 8 different ways" if those 8 different ways don't end up in a predictable accurate answer all the time. 

I know this. Wife and I have been BEGGED to tutor kids in Algebra and Calculus and they are not prepared. Looking at their books I can tell you why... Because now EQUATIONS are "number sentences" and other foolishness to make math user friendly. 50s math worked. Got us to a world lead in technology. We've lost that lead. LARGELY because kids are intimidated and confused by all the academic pandering and packaging they've invented for teaching.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

I had a real life experience in math recently.  The wifi was down at a business and that was needed to computer generate an invoice for me.  So, handwritten invoice it was going to be.  Out came the calculator to figure 10 pieces of paver edging at $11.50 a piece, 40 spikes at 0.40 a piece.  I figured it in my head, gave the answers and completed a subtotal, tax and total before the calculator.  I was looking at all of this upsidedown.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 26, 2017)

At least 90% of the parents who attempt to home school their children are in no way qualified to do so.

Hell, a buttload of 'em didn't even finish high school. 

I've long suspected that we have an abundant supply of home schooled children here on USMB.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

DrLove said:


> At least 90% of the parents who attempt to home school their children are in no way qualified to do so.
> 
> Hell, a buttload of 'em didn't even finish high school.
> 
> I've long suspected that we have an abundant supply of home schooled children here on USMB.





Way to abandon the argument and hide in a debate fail.


----------



## Zander (Nov 26, 2017)

All the data shows that Homeschooling is growing in popularity and the kids do better on standardized testing.  Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?

Why are LWNJ's afraid of this?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Zander said:


> All the data shows that Homeschooling is growing in popularity and the kids do better on standardized testing.  Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> Why are LWNJ's afraid of this?





Because public schools are great avenues of indoctrination and conformity.


----------



## Zander (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > All the data shows that Homeschooling is growing in popularity and the kids do better on standardized testing.  Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> ...








 .


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

DrLove said:


> At least 90% of the parents who attempt to home school their children are in no way qualified to do so.
> 
> Hell, a buttload of 'em didn't even finish high school.




Proof? Link?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > All the data shows that Homeschooling is growing in popularity and the kids do better on standardized testing.  Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> ...






Popular talking point based on feeeeeelings.


----------



## miketx (Nov 26, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> 
> Homeschooling always makes me think of Phyllis Schlafly.  Phyllis is considered by many to be the mother of the conservative movement.  I once saw a hilarious interview by her where she said she did all the right things.
> She homeschooled her kids to insulate them from the nastiness of modern society.  She married a strong man and great father figure and she bowed down to him as the master of the the house.  They disciplined their children.  And in spite of doing everything absolutely the right way, one of her sons turned  out gay.  She said she just couldn't understand how this could happen.
> ...


Why do you lie every post? Home schooling keeps the liberals pos from influencing the kids.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


You're retarded.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

miketx said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> ...


And liberals absolutely revile not having access to your children.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > HSLDA: New Nationwide Study Confirms Homeschool Academic Achievement
> ...


Not only nice.  It leads to stable families where both parents of all the children live under the same roof: and don't suffer the consequences of single motherhood ; and the exposure to multiple, temporary influential individuals whose presence is only a litmus test for the single mother to find the next sucker who can put up with her bad decision making.


----------



## miketx (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Either for turning them into faggots or liberals.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

miketx said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Not to mention down breeders, and anti diversity race mixers.


----------



## Zander (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



yeah? well, publik skool kidz say:  your retarded! so their!


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Zander said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...


Well...  If publik skool says so...  Who kood argyou with that?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Got a more objective source? Better yet, when have you personally witnessed this in a school over time?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...







What does that even mean? You know what forum this is, right?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You're the one talking about feelings with no sources, just saying.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...






Not at all. I’m in the public schools every day. Have been for decades. No indoctrination, no brain washing. Stop the hysteria.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That is the thing about indoctrination, you don't realize it is happening.  One of the ways you could know it is happening is to look at empirical evidence when I post it.  That article had cited sources.


----------



## miketx (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


bullshit. Been there, seen it first hand.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




I realize what I am doing or not doing. I realize what my fellow teachers are doing. Anyone can put anything on a website with this or that agenda.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

miketx said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...





When? For how long?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Some snowflake had my source post deleted, because it was an inadvertent link to another message board.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



Why should anyone give you a source?  You dismiss them or have them removed, so what is the point?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> I realize what I am doing or not doing. I realize what my fellow teachers are doing. Anyone can put anything on a website with this or that agenda.



Really?  I honestly mean that.

You realize history books are being rewritten to support liberal views.

You realize solid math teaching like Saxon is replaced by systems to promote students feeling good about themselves, instead of learning.

You realize the more the liberal agenda permeates education, the worse results we have.

You realize educational institutions, like Harvard, are shouting down conservative views and censuring it.

In fact, I doubt you are very self aware at all.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 26, 2017)

deannalw said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...


So you don't care about these girls. It's obvious. How many of these girls are going to grow up to be medical practitioners, teachers, lawyers, scientists, astronomers, military officers, physicists, historians, dentists, diplomats, politicians?  The pigs are those in the cults who only "value" their girls for how much money they can get for them and how wide their girls can spread their legs fore the whore "husbands" who purport to "marry "them. This is prostitution and the sacrifice of decent girls who deserve to grow up


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.


Bullshit. Their mothers and I homeschooled all of my children and they are all college graduates.

Except for my 3 year old.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > At least 90% of the parents who attempt to home school their children are in no way qualified to do so.
> ...



I stand by my post - Yes, there actually ARE parents who are qualified to home school. But a parent with only a HS diploma or a GED (worse ... not even THAT)?

Not EVEN

*Can parents avoid these educational qualifications?
*
Six states—North Dakota, Ohio, Tennessee, Virginia, Washington, and West Virginia—allow parents without a high school diploma or GED can bypass these educational qualifications as follows.

Tennessee, Virginia, and Washington allow parents without the required qualifications to homeschool through an umbrella school or (in the case of Virginia) through a religious exemption.
North Dakota, Ohio, and Washington allow parents to homeschool under the supervision of a qualified person (a certified teacher or, in the case of Ohio, an individual with a bachelor’s degree).
Virginia, West Virginia, and Washington allow superintendents to waive the standard educational requirements at their discretion.
The remaining five states—Georgia, New Mexico, North Carolina, Pennsylvania, and South Carolina—require all homeschooling parents without exception to meet their educational qualifications.

Parent Qualifications


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



To support a claim.


----------



## Care4all (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > All the data shows that Homeschooling is growing in popularity and the kids do better on standardized testing.  Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> ...


NOPE!

that's simply the Right wingers CLAIMING such, but it is no where even close to the truth.....

No one on the left even gives a nano second to that thought...the thought doesn't exist.... 

It's you guys who think children are indoctrinated in school and it's some conspiracy by every living liberal parent on earth....

It's ridiculous, and simply a made up conspiracy by the right imo.  No liberal is rubbing their hands together saying, Goodie Goodie, we can indoctrinate our conservative neighbor's kids with a liberal plan created by us with the school board.....  

State schools are run by the the State board of education, of which half of the Board members are picked by the governor of the State, and there are 38 states with Republican Governors...if schools suck, thank them....  

Liberals just want all children going to public schools to be well educated...including public schools in low income neighborhoods...we want public schools to work well for our children's future and the future of our Nation.....  Private schools should be providing a good education as well, same with home schools...

without a well educated public, we have no fruitful future in America....not in this day and age of global competition.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...





Where is the 90%?


----------



## deannalw (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow.

Just... wow.


----------



## hadit (Nov 26, 2017)

Xelor said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > This is a complicated and competitive world. Many parents are old fashioned. They want to teach a 1950's education in a world that needs a 2017 education.
> ...



Add to that an online curriculum with teachers to head homework and available for advice and help, and there are very few limits to what a child can learn at home. Heck, their school day is done in 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Care4all said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Gee, you make it sound like I don't want an educated populous.  I just happen to think there are many ways to achieve that.  It seems liberals generally think there is only one way.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> Not only nice.  It leads to stable families where both parents of all the children live under the same roof: and don't suffer the consequences of single motherhood ; and the exposure to multiple, temporary influential individuals whose presence is only a litmus test for the single mother to find the next sucker who can put up with her bad decision making.


`
`
Your OPINION, which is questionable, at best.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 26, 2017)

Muhammed said:


> [Bullshit. Their mothers and I homeschooled all of my children and they are all college graduates.Except for my 3 year old.


`
`
How nice. Everyone on the right here, coincidentally, home schools their kids and they are in college. How utterly convenient.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Not only nice.  It leads to stable families where both parents of all the children live under the same roof: and don't suffer the consequences of single motherhood ; and the exposure to multiple, temporary influential individuals whose presence is only a litmus test for the single mother to find the next sucker who can put up with her bad decision making.
> ...


Larger font next time; if you please...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I realize what I am doing or not doing. I realize what my fellow teachers are doing. Anyone can put anything on a website with this or that agenda.
> ...




Why do you say that? I’ll stack my self-awareness up against yours any day. I’ve got a degree in Philosophy. I reckon I’ve gazed at the old navel longer than you ever will .


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...





Who, specifically, are you talking about, and how do you know their thoughts so intimately?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ....
> 
> You realize history books are being rewritten to support liberal views......




Which ones?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> ....
> 
> You realize educational institutions, like Harvard, are shouting down conservative views and censuring it.......




That's been going on since before you were born.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



So the bias is long standing and you support it?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Who said I support it?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You gave the impression you were not concerned about it.  I simply asked a question at that point.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > [Bullshit. Their mothers and I homeschooled all of my children and they are all college graduates.Except for my 3 year old.
> ...



How sarcastic and ill informed of you.  People that lived an experience commenting on it in a thread about that very thing.  You think they should comment on how often they change the newspaper at the bottom of the parakeet cage?


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Not only nice.  It leads to stable families where both parents of all the children live under the same roof: and don't suffer the consequences of single motherhood ; and the exposure to multiple, temporary influential individuals whose presence is only a litmus test for the single mother to find the next sucker who can put up with her bad decision making.
> ...



Did he hit a little close to home?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




Universities are liberal. Have been for a very, very long time. No need for hysteria now. Lots of colleges in the area consider Harvard too _conservative_ if that tells you anything.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

For the record, my three kids were in private school and have all graduated from three well regarded colleges.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



...and universities produce teachers who think they have no bias.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...




No they don't.


----------



## saveliberty (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> No they don't.



No they don't what?  Produce liberal biased teachers?  It would seem a failure on their part if they didn't, since they were trying so hard to influence students that way.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 26, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Because many public schools suck.



Sure, but we are constantly trying to improve public schools. Home schools aren't even evaluated.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't.
> ...




"produce teachers who think they have no bias"


----------



## deanrd (Nov 26, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...


Republicans go on endlessly about how awful so called "liberal" universities are.  The very same universities the rest of the world call the best in the world.  Look at Conservative Christian universities.  None are higher than tier four.  They can't even teach basic evolution without much soul searching.  

So while Republicans are trashing universities, the rest of the world send their best to fight for admission.  No one is fighting to get into Liberty or one of those other so called "conservative" Bah Bull schools.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 26, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...


"Christian" fundamentalists, the so-called "Christian" right, all the folks like the parents of the poor girl who "married" Josh Duggar and now has given birth to how many of this pervert's children, having had no life of her own before her father sold her, and all the folks who involved themselves and their children with anything having to do with Bill Gothard and the "Institute for Basic Life Principles."


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 27, 2017)

hadit said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...





hadit said:


> Heck, their school day is done in 2 or 3 hours.



???


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Lysistrata said:
> ...




So, this is some kind of personal issue with you?


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 27, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > [Bullshit. Their mothers and I homeschooled all of my children and they are all college graduates.Except for my 3 year old.
> ...


Why don't you homeschool your kids? The vast majority of people who do not homeschool their kids are simply too stupid and/or lazy to teach them.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


No. Just trying to save our American girls from the mean life that their fundie parents want to give them. Some one has to have these girls' best interests at heart when their parents are negligent and do not. Children deserve a future. Fortunately, I was born to parents who stressed the importance of education and who paid dearly to have us thoroughly educated.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 27, 2017)

These christian fundies like I keep saying have the same goals as the muslims in Palestine or hamas controlled areas...Make a bunch of brainless idiots that rave.


----------



## Votto (Nov 27, 2017)

buttercup said:


> This thread is amusing, considering that many public school kids can't even point out Europe on a map or answer basic questions about history, government, etc.  The US ranks behind other advanced nations academically, but I'm sure American public school kids can tell you all about what's going on with the Kardashians or Justin Bieber.
> 
> Meanwhile, homeschool students are scoring higher than the national average, but *gasp* we can’t have that because many of them are not being taught the things that “liberals” or atheists believe!!!  Many of them have a different worldview, and according to some here that is a terrible thing. Let’s get those kids away from their evil homeschooling parents and put them back in publik skools immediately!  *roll eyes*



The bottom line is, they want to indoctrinate kids into thinking there is no God by not even mentioning the possibility of creation.  BTW,  evolution does not mean there was no creation.

They want to indoctrinate kids into thinking there are fifty different genders and perverted sex is OK, as well as abortion without telling their folks.

And they want to make sure that kids can't think for themselves, critical thinking skills are lacking in the automated public school system.  They just want you to repeat the info, not think about it.

Most importantly, they don't want children to be taught any morals.  A moral upbringing is more important than scholastic training.  After all, educating someone who is amoral is like arming a terrorist.  They refuse to teach kids right from wrong or even acknowledge that there is a right or wrong.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 27, 2017)

Votto said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is amusing, considering that many public school kids can't even point out Europe on a map or answer basic questions about history, government, etc.  The US ranks behind other advanced nations academically, but I'm sure American public school kids can tell you all about what's going on with the Kardashians or Justin Bieber.
> ...


As this thread continues to bear out...  These leftists are beside themselves,  that they cannot get access to these kids.  They are absolutely disgusted that these kids might have a chance to avoid the abject misery thrust upon them by their own parents.


----------



## hadit (Nov 27, 2017)

Xelor said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



There is a lot of time in the school day devoted to things other than learning. Homeschooling teachers don't have 30 kids to wrangle and can focus their entire attention on a very small number, so the actual learning gets done a lot faster. Think of how long the average kid sits bored in class waiting for slower kids to catch up and the class clown to shut up long enough for the teacher to teach.  Then add in the time between classes.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 27, 2017)

Votto said:


> buttercup said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is amusing, considering that many public school kids can't even point out Europe on a map or answer basic questions about history, government, etc.  The US ranks behind other advanced nations academically, but I'm sure American public school kids can tell you all about what's going on with the Kardashians or Justin Bieber.
> ...






Who is “they”?


----------



## martybegan (Nov 27, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Palmer Luckey, founder of Oculus VR, was home-educated.
> ...



You made a broad sweeping generalization without any backup.


----------



## martybegan (Nov 27, 2017)

jillian said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...



How about you get your busy body nose out of other people's business?

And as most states have required topics and lessons for homeschoolers your assumption that they don't teach math and science is just that, an assumption.


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 27, 2017)

These homeschooling parents are entirely responsible for the futures they build for their children. Let's see which of these children emerges as a doctor, a lawyer, a physicist, a mathematician, an engineer, an astronomer, a medical researcher, and who emerges as a restaurant employee waiting tables or providing counter service, or working on some assembly line to support a household full of small children born one right after the other, and pregnant once more.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 27, 2017)

martybegan said:


> You made a broad sweeping generalization without any backup.


`
Thank you Captain Obvious. It's called an *"opinion*.*"*


----------



## martybegan (Nov 27, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > You made a broad sweeping generalization without any backup.
> ...



Yes, but you were talking about something that can be quantified based on data, and you provided no data to support it.


----------



## Votto (Nov 27, 2017)

Unkotare said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > buttercup said:
> ...



You know, them


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 27, 2017)

hadit said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Clearly your classroom experience differs from mine and all the kids of whose I'm aware.  Additionally, three hours is about the bare minimum of studying I and my kids did after the formal classroom instruction period ended.

I'm sure that there are efficiencies to be gained from homeschooling; however, I'm equally sure that there are efficiency declines as well.  How the gains and losses net, I cannot say.  What I can do is apply some basic assumptions and "guess-timate" how much time an extremely efficient home instruction process would take at a minimum.

Assumptions and premises:

Assumption on Quantity of Classes per day (student and teacher workload):  Going off the "old school" model (schedule) under which I was taught -- I'm using that because the more "matrixed" approach some schools today use is just harder to "add up" -- I'll assume a student takes 7 classes each day, each lasting 50 minutes for a total of 5.8 hours of formal instruction  (I realize that one could teach one subject all day each day, or use some other scheduling approach, but the pedagogical sagacity of doing so with young children is dubious at best):
Math (up to precalculus)
Science (biology, chemistry and physics)
History (American and Western Civilization)
English (composition and literature)
Foreign language (modern; grammar and literature)
Theology/comparative religion alternated with P.E.
Some other class:  classical language, computer science, art, music, shop, economics, second math, second science, second history, etc.

Premise -- Instruction:  College classes are conducted such that nearly the entirety of the lecture is used for formal instruction that, for the most part, happens without interruption by students asking questions.  
Assumption:  For now, I'll assume a home instructor is able to achieve a "collegiate" degree of efficiency.  
Constraint:  I realize the likelihood of doing that with a young child, to say nothing of doing it in a home setting with the interruptions attendant to it and expecting one can cover content at that pace and expect a child to master it, is somewhere between slim and none, and "slim's train has left the platform," but let's just go with it anyway, at least for now.

Assumption:  Because of the one-on-one setting, the instructor will be able to assign readings and problems targeted not only around what the student must learn, but s/he will be able to do so with greater efficiency whereby what s/he assigns is targeted at the areas where the student is weak and assign no or nearly no work that covers elements with which the student is strong.  
Constraint:  For this assumption to hold true, the instructor must, among other things:
Be prescient about the student's general and specific strengths and weaknesses (the child may not consistently make clear that they don't understand things, but for now I'll assume the kid does)
Be aware of the specific learning objectives/achievement their state requires.
For technical subject like math, science, computer science, economics, etc., know both the chosen textbooks and the subject matter to know what specific skill and techniques any given homework problem addresses.



Premise -- Instruction:  The objectives of home schooling is to provide the same degree of preparation as is conventional schooling:  
Prepare a child for college or a vocation.
Teach a child so they master (_i.e., _get As) the content in a given course.  (That a child legitimately earn anything other than As in a one-on-one teaching setting shouldn't even be possible, but for completeness sake, I've mentioned it.)
Teach a child so the master the non-explicit "content"/learning objectives for a given course.  

For example, math, along with teaching math operations also teaches structured logical thought processes (deductive reasoning and abductive solutioning).  History teaches about wars, kings and queens, but it also builds a student's adroitness for analyzing events and forming strong arguments about cause and effect (inductive and abductive reasoning), along with supplementing writing skills.
Develop sound critical thinking thinking skills with regard to linear (basic) dilemma analysis and solving.  (K through junior high)
Develop sound critical thinking skills with regard to non-linear (complex) dilemma analysis and solving. (high school)
Develop collaboration skills.
Develop leadership and "being led" skills.


Premise -- Student workload:  Home schooled students must read the chapters in their textbooks just as must any student.
Assumption -- Student workload  Homeschooled students have homework amounting to an average of at least 30 minutes per class per day, thus about 3.5 hours minimum per day. By the time they get to high school, that increases to something around 45 minutes to hour per class per day.  That could be reading chapters in their texts, performing research for projects/papers, rehearsing a piece of music, solving assigned problems, reading supplemental materials/content, etc.  (I'll grant that this level of workload doesn't come about until junior high.  For younger students, I'd put it at about two hours every other day, or six hours per week.)

From my own experience, the 3.5 to 7 hours of daily outside-of-class studying, for a total of somewhere between about 18 hours and 35 hours per week, will be spread out over seven days.  Regardless of how one apportions the workload, the work still must be done.

Though the above is but a very high-level take on what has to be accomplished, I think it's absurd to think homeschooling will produce enough efficiency for a school day to be done in two or three hours.  Even teaching with the extreme efficiency, for a child, of a college course, one's going to need 3.5 hours to perform the formal instruction.  The student's school day isn't, however, done after the explicit instruction is done.


hadit said:


> Heck, their school day is done in 2 or 3 hours.


Even not considering your assertion with the structure I have above, anyone can tell you that one cannot teach a chapter of "whatever" in 25 minutes.  Think about how much time it takes to teach a young child long division or to teach a junior high schooler a simple algebraic theorem.  Some concepts don't need much discussion; few kids need more than a single mention of, say, the commutative property of addition and multiplication.  Nevermind that part of teaching involves imbuing the child with the skill to know when to apply a given concept/tool and when not to, in other words, teaching the importance and application of context.  That is what takes time, more than 25 minutes.  (Judging by how often people I observe here, as well as among the general public, completely disregard context, I'd say some people need sixty-plus years to master the importance, role and application of context.)


----------



## hadit (Nov 27, 2017)

Xelor said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



You don't have to teach every subject every day. You can make Tuesday, for example, math day and focus on that. You can make a lot of progress when you have that kind of time and flexibility.

Some subjects don't require rigid classroom time, either. After spending time on the core subjects, other things can be done. Physical education can be as simple as milking cows and baling hay, or as complex as playing soccer with a local coop.

If a child loves art, they can spend a lot more time on it after the core subject(s) are covered.  The key is, the parents can tailor the school day to what works best for their child, not what works best for the school system.  Think about that. In a traditional school, the school day is planned by people far removed from the children. In a home school, the child's needs outweigh the teacher, the teachers' union, the school administrator, the school board, the local and state elected officials, and federal officials, all of whom have a vested interest in how the school is run and whose interests are not necessarily for the children.

How many government school teachers can tell a child to shut their book and run around the house for five minutes if the child needs a break or has excess energy?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 27, 2017)

hadit said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


First, even taking that approach does not obviate the need to invest the same basic quantity of time.  That approach merely addresses how the time is used on any given day.

I anticipated your saying that.  It's why I included the following parenthetical remark:


Xelor said:


> I realize that one could teach one subject all day each day, or use some other scheduling approach, but the pedagogical sagacity of doing so with young children is dubious at best


So, now that you have made the remark, *I bid you to soundly address how you can be sure to overcome the pedagogical shortcomings of a disjointed approach to teaching a continuous topic to young learners.*  Conventional schools could use the "one subject per day" approach, but they don't because young students need the consistency and continuity of there not being long gaps between their encounters with a given subject.  The bigger the temporal gap, the more they forget, thus the more, or more in depth, the teacher must review at the start of the class.  Having to do that reduces the efficiency gains that you are specifically trying to argue exist in a homeschool setting.

Forgetting details and whatnot is not unique to children.  Surely you've been part of a group or panel, or even worked on something on your own, whereby you observed that a bit of refreshing is needed after a week long gap in seeing the material?  For adults, the refresher can be pretty quick, perhaps five or ten minutes, because an adult's retention capabilities are different, bolstered as they are by voluminous amounts of prior experience children have yet to acquire, but for a student the same is not so.  Moreover, along with learning content, students, particularly (ideally?) those below the tenth grade, are learning how to learn, learning how they specifically learn best.  (Having raised four kids, I can say too that they way one's child learns best may or may not be the way the parent learned best.)  Thus, not only is forgetting not unique to kids, it's a more profound phenomenon.  One think of it thus:  it's a hell of a lot easier to forget that which one has only barely, if at all, mastered/learned.

In addition to the retention challenge, one must also overcome the fact that people generally don't have attention spans that run for 3.5 hours.  I'm not saying one must teach a given topic "straight through" for 3.5 hours, but whether one does or doesn't, with a child, one's going to have to remind them of stuff from the beginning of the instruction session, thus cutting into that "maximum efficiency" goal.  Moreover, if one breaks it up into several sessions over the course of a day, well, so much for your two to three hour school day.  Remember, you're the one, not I, who's asserted that a homeschooling environment is markedly more efficient and less time consuming than is conventional school setting.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 27, 2017)

Lysistrata said:


> These homeschooling parents are entirely responsible for the futures they build for their children. Let's see which of these children emerges as a doctor, a lawyer, a physicist, a mathematician, an engineer, an astronomer, a medical researcher, and who emerges as a restaurant employee waiting tables or providing counter service, or working on some assembly line to support a household full of small children born one right after the other, and pregnant once more.



Let's see now

Condaleeza Rice was homeschooled

Serena Williams was home schooled

Michelle Kwan was home schooled

Robert Frost was home schooled

and here's a few more

List of homeschooled people - Wikipedia


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 27, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > You made a broad sweeping generalization without any backup.
> ...


And I showed you that it was wrong


----------



## hadit (Nov 27, 2017)

Xelor said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


I'm saying that home schooling parents have found that they do not need to invest the same amounts of time that traditional schools, especially in the younger grades.  As the students mature, of course they spend more time studying.  It has been the experience, however, of many home schoolers, that, on average, they need far less time "in school".  Of course their learning doesn't stop just because they put the books away.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 27, 2017)

hadit said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...





hadit said:


> I'm saying that home schooling parents have found that they do not need to invest the same amounts of time that traditional schools, especially in the younger grades.



Let me be clear.  I don't have a negative view of homeschooling.  I'm merely aware of the challenges of doing it well.  To be sure, it can be done well.  Some two million parents homeschool their kids, but there are some 250 million parents in the country.  It's thus not surprising that some subset of the two million who homeschool their kids do a fine job of it.  That it can be done well -- with or without the temporal efficiencies you cite -- isn't really the or an issue.  The issue is that if one does homeschool one's kids, if one does not do so with outstanding effect, the child is the loser.  If one is committed to homeschooling, it's not as though one can change the school one's child attends so as to secure a more effective scholastic environment.

Yes, homeschooling from about kindergarten to middle (perhaps junior high) school is somewhat more time efficient than often is public schooling.  It's a wholly different matter when one gets to the high school level.  


I reached out to an educator acquaintance some time back to request some sample test questions from one of his American history classes. (I merely passed them on to a friend who was looking for such.)  Here are some taken from various portions of the educator's class.


Answer the following questions by referring to the late-nineteenth-century photograph below by journalist Jacob Riis.​



Conditions like those shown in the image contributed most directly to which of the following? 
(A) The passage of laws restricting immigration to the United States 
(B) An increase in Progressive reform activity 
(C) A decline in efforts to Americanize immigrants 
(D) The weakening of labor unions such as the American Federation of Labor

Advocates for individuals such as those shown in the image would have most likely agreed with which of the following perspectives? 
(A) The Supreme Court’s decision in Plessy v. Ferguson was justified. 
(B) Capitalism, free of government regulation, would improve social conditions. 
(C) Both wealth and poverty are the products of natural selection. 
(D) Government should act to eliminate the worst abuses of industrial society.

The conditions shown in the image depict which of the following trends in the late nineteenth century? 
(A) The growing gap between wealthy people and people living in poverty 
(B) The rise of the settlement house and Populist movements 
(C) The increased corruption in urban politics 
(D) The migration of African Americans to the North

Essay questions:

Evaluate the extent to which trans-Atlantic interactions fostered change in labor systems in the British North American colonies from 1600 to 1763.
Evaluate the extent to which new technology fostered change in United States industry from 1865 to 1900.
Evaluate the extent to which globalization fostered change in the United States economy from 1945 to 2000.
It may be that I grossly misunderstand/underestimate the average home school instructor, but I find it hard to construe that whatever time savings may accrue to the student and teacher in the K to junior school years do so sufficiently to counteract the vastly more involved lectures and study needed come the high school period of the home schooling process.  Based, however, on the pervasive insipidity of much public discourse I hear -- both here on USMB and in the news and among public figures -- I don't think so.  

I have no doubt that parents can learn and become apt instructors of content (explicit and "knock on") such as American history or anything else, and, obviously, some parents already have most or all the subject matter and contextual knowledge and skills needed to so.   That said, among the folks I know well enough to presume they have the skills and knowledge to homeschool their kids, I can assure you that not one of them would do so.  They wouldn't because doing so would force them to take a serious hit to their household income.  For myself (I became a single parent many years ago when my wife passed), my capability and will to homeschool my kids would have had nothing to do with whether I did or didn't do so.  My need to provide for them vastly outweighed any potential considerations of homeschooling them; I had to work.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 27, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> And I showed you that it was wrong


`
`
Woosh!


----------



## hadit (Nov 27, 2017)

Xelor said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



I understand that. Sorry to hear you lost your wife. That had to be devastating.  You are correct that home schooling is serious business and that parents have to know what they're getting into.  In our case, an online curriculum helped tremendously. Even though both my wife and I have college degrees, it was helpful to have teachers available for subjects with which we were not as familiar.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 27, 2017)

hadit said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Many right wingers feel they know all they need to know about science and math.,

Republican calls algebra "fuzzy math" for using letters with numbers.


----------



## hadit (Nov 27, 2017)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Irrelevant to the thread.  Go away.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 28, 2017)

hadit said:


> Sorry to hear you lost your wife.


Thank you.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 28, 2017)

hadit said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...





hadit said:


> home schooling is serious business and that parents have to know what they're getting into. In our case, an online curriculum helped tremendously. Even though both my wife and I have college degrees, it was helpful to have teachers available for subjects with which we were not as familiar.


Indeed, it's my understanding, as goes one's odds of successfully homeschooling one's kids, that, as you and your wife did, adhering to a highly structured model for doing so greatly increases the quality of the outcomes parents and their children achieve.  Efficaciously availing oneself of the resources available from the extant and available school system to supplement one's efforts to homeschool one's kids also is a key success factor.  Indeed, for some scholastic activities, doing so is the only way success can be achieved.

Am I in a position to assert that homeschooling is the right or wrong, likely effective or ineffective course of action for any specific family/child?  Other than my own, no.  Am I in a position to evaluate whether one's stated reasons are good, bad, mediocre, ill fated, poorly considered, etc?  To an extent, yes, but not entirely or always.  What do I think about the very existence of the homeschooling option?  I'm indifferent about it.  I won't gripe about it being eliminated, but neither will I advocate that it be removed.  It exists and I'm okay with that being so.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 28, 2017)

deanrd said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...





deanrd said:


> Many right wingers feel they know all they need to know about science and math.,



OT:

Facts do not cease to exist because they are ignored.
 -- Aldous Huxley, _Complete Essays 2, 1926-29_​

As goes the formation and analysis of most public policy ideas and implementations, many people period do not know "all they need to know."  Their state of ignorance in that regard does not, however, stop them from opining on such matters.


Being ignorant is not so much a shame as being unwilling to learn.
 -- Benjamin Franklin​


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Nov 28, 2017)

hadit said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I don't agree with the "go away" part of your remark.  I do agree with your assessment of the irrelevance, regarding the thread topic, of the other member's comment.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ask public school kids, even in college, "Who won the Civil War"?



North Korea!?!

( Kidding!!! )


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 28, 2017)

bear513 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Phyllis Schlafly - Conservapedia
> ...



One of the worst public school systems in America...

How do I know?

Grew up outside Chi-town, so I know!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 28, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Ask public school kids, even in college, "Who won the Civil War"?




Every kid at the public school where I work certainly knows.


----------



## elektra (Dec 6, 2017)

A thread based on lies. Public, common core education is pure liberal progressive socialist brainwashing. Common Core, nothing in thus world has been invented or built by a student of common core. That is a fact.


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 8, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> This shit should be illegal...All major test should be done under the super vision of a teacher or professor.
> 
> No wonder the loserterian is so stupid as it wasn't taught to think.



Although I feel like banning homeschooling is wrong because there are some children who thrive from homeschooling. I do think it needs to be heavily regulated. Homeschooling isn't regulated enough. 

Like you said the children should be required to sit for a standardized test under the supervision of a teacher. 

I am a teacher. I've had students join my class who were previously home schooled. And all but one of them were below the expected level for reading, writing and math. It seemed to many that their parents who were homeschooling them didn't have a clue what they were doing. 

The children also lacked social skills and were seen weird to the other children.


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> A thread based on lies. Public, common core education is pure liberal progressive socialist brainwashing. Common Core, nothing in thus world has been invented or built by a student of common core. That is a fact.



So teaching children multiple ways of solving a math problem is liberal? Reading standards is a liberal agenda?


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 8, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Reference please.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> > This shit should be illegal...All major test should be done under the super vision of a teacher or professor.
> ...





More regulation is seldom the answer to anything.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > A thread based on lies. Public, common core education is pure liberal progressive socialist brainwashing. Common Core, nothing in thus world has been invented or built by a student of common core. That is a fact.
> ...


Yes, Common Core is a Liberal/Democrat idea. As of yet, we can not show one great advancement in technology that was a result of a Common Core education. Nothing. But Liberals think they know best. Sad, really.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 8, 2017)

You do realize they don’t limit the instructing by just themselves, correct?  They have access to qualified instruction through others online, as well as in person, depending on where they live.  If you had ever cared to research it, you would know there are groups that pool their knowledge.  Teachers that have retired or chosen to homeschool themselves, etc.  

If you feel people cannot get an education from home, then you must feel that colleges, as well as public schools, that have online classes, are also not real education.





Xelor said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Common core is based on international standards. The same standards countries like Finland and Japan have. It's the implementation that is the problem. Not common core.


----------



## elektra (Dec 8, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Common core is based on international standards. The same standards countries like Finland and Japan have. It's the implementation that is the problem. Not common core.



If, Common Core is in fact based on International standards, that is the best reason to get rid of Common Core.

Common Core was and is fully implimented. That is not the problem nor what us parents are comolaining about.

It is the revisionist history that is now taught.

It is the insane experiment of math ideas being taught.

It is the elimination of classic literature that is replaced with liberal stories of bullying.

It is that the scam of man made global warming being taught as science.

It is the propaganda that solar and power is the greatest source of energy.

Technically, Common Core is political, it is the Liberal religion, liberal, progressive, dogma.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 8, 2017)

What revised history?


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 8, 2017)

elektra said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Common core is based on international standards. The same standards countries like Finland and Japan have. It's the implementation that is the problem. Not common core.
> ...



Revisionist history?

Climate change is based in scientific facts so it should be taught in science. What should kids be learning in Science ?

Insane experiment of math? Mathematic strategies taught in common core have been used in other countries for years. They’ve been tried and tested. Hardly experimental.

Classic literature is still taught.

You don’t know shit what’s being taught in schools. You’re getting your information from infowars and brietbart.


----------



## elektra (Dec 9, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Strategies taught by common core matg have been taught for years in other countries? I doubt that very much. Maybe one or two, but I would like to see that. Either way, The USA need nit emulate or copy other countries. What we have built is the best, and nothing out thete is built by common core math students. Not learning the multiplication problems is best?

AGW does not exist, not science at all. CO2 is not pollution nor does it trap heat. 

And yes, we do not need revisionist history.


----------



## Nia88 (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



What history is being revised? Examples please? The only history revision going on is in red states like Texas where they are sugar coating slavery and native American history. 

You doubt that? You have no basis for your doubts other than you don't like it. But it is a fact that common core math strategies have been taught in other countries for years. 

Methods like addition partitioning and open number line addition and subtraction has been taught in Europe and Asia for some time. US is actually late implementing. 

US does need to start emulating because other countries are way ahead of us in mathematical skills.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 9, 2017)

elektra said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...





What revisionist history?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 11, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


Homeschool SAT Scores for 2014 Higher Than National Average | NHERI News | Research


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 11, 2017)

Skull Pilot said:


> Homeschool SAT Scores for 2014 Higher Than National Average | NHERI News | Research


`
`
"Facts" provided by _National Home Education Research Institute_. No bias there.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 11, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool SAT Scores for 2014 Higher Than National Average | NHERI News | Research
> ...



So prove it wrong.

The scores are the scores


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 11, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Homeschool SAT Scores for 2014 Higher Than National Average | NHERI News | Research
> ...


HOME-SCHOOLING: Outstanding results on national tests


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 14, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Homeschooling is mainly done by the religious right who incorporate the bible in all facets of education; science, math, history, etc. You will not find these people in college, unless they have had remedial classes and even then, they don't last.


You are wrong. Many non-religious people I know  home school their children. They have post graduate degrees and lots of other letters behind their names. They home school because little Tia/Johnny can't read or write for shit by first grade.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 14, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Palmer Luckey, founder of Oculus VR, was home-educated.
> ...


I c


Windparadox said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And you show no proof for your opinion.The fact is home schooled kids do better on the SAT and ACT tests than the average public school student. So refute that if you can
> ...


Check out NYC's Education Department statistics. They will tell you that the home schooling kids do better but it is very hard to find because they try to hide it. It'll take you a few hours to figure it out. The numbers are there but they make it so hard to piece together.


----------



## Wild Flower (Dec 14, 2017)

Maybe home schooled kids were worst off 30 years ago but not now.


----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## BS Filter (Feb 2, 2018)

The pubic indoctrination system is deplorable.  Clean up your act, liberals.  Kids today are dumber than an empty box of fruit loops.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 3, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> The pubic indoctrination system is deplorable.  Clean up your act, liberals.  Kids today are dumber than an empty box of fruit loops.




Don’t paint all kids with the same brush.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 3, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > The pubic indoctrination system is deplorable.  Clean up your act, liberals.  Kids today are dumber than an empty box of fruit loops.
> ...



Why would anyone want to paint a kid?  You know they would just roll around on the ground and wear it off.


----------

